# Joe Lewis



## ppko

The World has lost a great Man today...Sorry to pass on this sad news that our dear friend Joe Lewis passed away this morning at the Va hospital..he was with his family and friends...we will miss this great Martial Arts Legend and the wonderful leadership he gave us all.. He may be gone but will never be forgotten.. please say a prayer for him because he will always be watching over us from above!

RIP to this great man


----------



## Omar B

Just when I thought I couldnt feel any worse today.  RIP Joe, your clinic was one of the best moments of my young life as a karateka.


----------



## MJS

.


----------



## James Kovacich

Hanshi Angel just informed me of Joes passing. He lost a friend and lost another oppurtunity to train with a legend. Truely Sad.

RIP

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew

very sad day indeed, RIP joe lewis


----------



## seasoned

Back fist with a follow up side thrust kick were classic, along with a reverse punch that would knock a mule over. Used by many but effective my few.


RIP Joe Lewis


----------



## Xue Sheng

He was one of the Martial Arts Giants of my youth and I am sorry he is gone

R.I.P.


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## Buka

This hurts a whole lot.

R.I.P., Sensei


----------



## kitkatninja

RIP.  Jow Lewis was one of the greats - he was one of the ones who actually earned his black belt in less than a year and had a hand in developing and spreading karate to the "western" world.  He will be missed.


----------



## seasoned

*Joe Lewis originally served with the USMC in Okinawa and Vietnam - early to mid sixties - from there he solidified his Karate fighting skills into tournament fighting, teaching and movies. There were a lot of good, even superior fighters at the time, but there never was another Joe Lewis.... he won several world championships and was a pioneer in developing American Karate/kick boxing. Altough his skills and strength were legendary, for most fighters all they had to do in the ring was get one glimpse of this unrelenting fighting machine, and one would tend to want to call it a day. Out of the ring he was again, an all around superior individual, smart, affable, had a great sense of humor. Wherever you have gone Joe, they will be better off for your presence!!!!*

RIP  :asian:


----------



## Takai

R.i.p.


----------



## rockpj

I too was shocked to read the news tonight when I saw the tribute video to him on Century's website. We hosted one of his seminars in southern Colorado many years ago and had standing room only for his excellent presentation. I still occasionally refer to his training tapes. Rest in peace Mr. Lewis​


----------



## Carol

Rest in peace, you will be missed.  :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

.


----------



## Yondanchris

.


----------



## Buka

I first trained with Joe in 1973. He stayed at my house a half dozen times when he did seminars in the New England area back in the day. (I always felt like a kid with Santa staying at the house on Christmas night.) I'd ask him a zillion questions as we sat up in the kitchen until the wee hours. I learned as much about real fighting in my kitchen as I ever did in my dojo. (Odd, but true)  He considered every question and took the time to honesty answer. I've never known a more cerebral martial artist to talk to, nor a scarier person to spar with. But bottom line, he was a really sweet man. I know that might be contrary to many, but it's just the way he was.







This is the last time I saw him, at my house sometime in the nineties. I didn't know I wouldn't see him again. We spoke on the phone a few times, but I sure wish I had taken the initiative to see him again.

I think we all need to reach out to those we haven't seen in a while.


----------



## stickarts

.


----------

